# wie finde ich zum charplaner?



## Greshnak (29. März 2009)

hallo, das klingt doof aber ich weiß nicht wo ich vond er hauptseite aus diesen charplaner finde, hätte auch gerne so tolle bilder in der sig wie der hier http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/cards/3571455


----------



## riesentrolli (30. März 2009)

Wie erstelle ich Visitenkarten?


----------



## Greshnak (1. April 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Wie erstelle ich Visitenkarten?



Danke dir, aber wie erstelle ich erstmal einen Charakter? Außerdem wenn ich auf meinen Realm klicke bin ich auf so einer anderen komischen Seite


----------

